# Steering stabilizer- anyone tried these?



## Lonewolfe

Hey, guys, I was just wondering if anyone out there has tried the steering stabilizer from Precision-rp?? Here is a link;

http://precision-rp.com/stabilizer.cfm

These are way more expensive than the "pencil piston" type and I was wanting to see if anyone has them on and how well they work.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Lonewolfe said:


> Hey, guys, I was just wondering if anyone out there has tried the steering stabilizer from Precision-rp?? Here is a link;
> 
> http://precision-rp.com/stabilizer.cfm
> 
> These are way more expensive than the "pencil piston" type and I was wanting to see if anyone has them on and how well they work.
> 
> Thanks for any help!!


Actualy George & I developed the mount for the Brute. And I have the very first one off the production line. Of course I had to have the Pro series stabilizer to go with it but if you aren't racing, its not necessary. Been on my machine for years now. Always perfect, never any issues, extreemly adjustable for any riding. It made such a difference, I will never ride without it again. 

How's that for a recomendation? A friend just put the standard stabilizer on his Brute after having the Gibson. Night and day difference he says. Loves it too. 

Here's some pics:


----------



## JPs300

Very interesting, especially since they list my bike as well.


----------



## mjn

:thinking: Steering stabilizer on an ATV? I've got 'em on my sportbikes to eliminate headshake at speed coming off a wheelie.....

But what is the benefit on a fourwheeler? I would think it would increase steering effort..?


----------



## JPs300

For one, I've set down a few wheelies north of 50mph. Mostly, it's just like running them on a 4wd truck with big tires; gives your arms & wrists a little cushion should you catch a rut or something that tries to snap the steering out of your hands.


----------



## NMKawierider

mjn said:


> :thinking: Steering stabilizer on an ATV? I've got 'em on my sportbikes to eliminate headshake at speed coming off a wheelie.....
> 
> But what is the benefit on a fourwheeler? I would think it would increase steering effort..?


These don't unless you set them too tight. Stops bar-rip from impacts, reduces stress on forearms and shoulders, controls fishtailing, holds straight lines better under power on straightaways... lots of stuff. All quad racers use some type of stabilizer unless they have PS. Most use Precession. For the mudder or someone not doing any real trail riding, its probably not worth it.


----------



## Injected

For that price, it should come with a set of lips too


----------



## brutemike

Wow they can keep it for that price.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman

For a steering stabilizer (compared to motorcycle versions) that is a low to medium price. They can push $800+ for a good motor cycle version, and I imagine that ones for atv's need to be even more complicated and tougher so really that's not bad. For mudders it is pointless, for people running high speed this could literally save your life in the right situation.

Just my .02


----------



## NMKawierider

Waddaman said:


> For mudders it is pointless, for people running high speed this could literally save your life in the right situation.
> 
> Just my .02


I can say that before the stabilizer I broke ribs twice slamming into the bars after clipping a stump or arroyo wall. That's why I bought it. Sense then it has save my azz several times and enabled me to ride hard all day...for days straight without feeling it in my upper body because you are so much more relaxed. Heck you can fly across a rocky field one-handed. So to me and my riding, its worth every penny.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I put EPS on my RZR for not much more than that.


----------



## NMKawierider

Col_Sanders said:


> I put EPS on my RZR for not much more than that.


Yeah too bad no one makes an aftermarket PS for the Brute.


----------



## JoeBuster

Hy guys, i`m new to the Forum and found this old Thread. Now i have a question because i ride some Trophys here in Germany with my Brute.

Before, i ride a KFX 700 and had installed the PRECISION steering stabilizer. The stabilizer works great. 

Is anybody out there, how had installed the Brute Version of the PRECISION steering stabilizer? 

I have the stabilizer from the KFX here in my workshop, but the frame mounting and the steering mount will not fit to the Brute. 

Did anybody know PRECISION will sell some "spare Parts" for rebuilt the KFX stabilizer as Brute stabilizer?

Some pictures and maybe an Installation Guide will help to show how big the mounting difference is to the KFX 700 mounting set.

Thanky for your reply


----------



## NMKawierider

JoeBuster said:


> Hy guys, i`m new to the Forum and found this old Thread. Now i have a question because i ride some Trophys here in Germany with my Brute.
> 
> Before, i ride a KFX 700 and had installed the PRECISION steering stabilizer. The stabilizer works great.
> 
> Is anybody out there, how had installed the Brute Version of the PRECISION steering stabilizer?
> 
> I have the stabilizer from the KFX here in my workshop, but the frame mounting and the steering mount will not fit to the Brute.
> 
> Did anybody know PRECISION will sell some "spare Parts" for rebuilt the KFX stabilizer as Brute stabilizer?
> 
> Some pictures and maybe an Installation Guide will help to show how big the mounting difference is to the KFX 700 mounting set.
> 
> Thanky for your reply


George and I worked together on the Brute mount design. In fact I have the very first production mount topped with the Precession Pro version. It's night and day difference...I wouldn't ride without it ever again. Yes, you can buy just the mount and any rebuilding parts you need for the one you have however I would suggest if you intend to use it in competition, maybe a fresh one might be a better choice. In any case, you will need the mount and the arms for the Brute.

Here's a couple of photos


----------



## JoeBuster

Thanks for your very fast reply. Yes, of course a fresh one will be a better choise, but the "old" KFX stabilizer is only four month old - but it`s"only" the standard version - not the Pro. I think that`s OK for my purpose.

Do you have any (spare) Part Numbers of this rebuilt parts? On the PRECISION Website i can find nothing.


----------



## NMKawierider

JoeBuster said:


> Thanks for your very fast reply. Yes, of course a fresh one will be a better choise, but the "old" KFX stabilizer is only four month old - but it`s"only" the standard version - not the Pro. I think that`s OK for my purpose.
> 
> Do you have any (spare) Part Numbers of this rebuilt parts? On the PRECISION Website i can find nothing.


I don't but just email sales, tell them what you have and what parts you need. Here is their email address.

*[email protected]*


----------



## JoeBuster

Yesterday i was digging a little bit on the PRECISION Homepage and now i found this.

MOUNTING KITS ONLY KAWASAKI (ST3392-1-A) 
Kawasaki: BRUTE FORCE

But I`m not sure this mounting set will fit to the standard stabilizer. I send a mail to PRECISION. If i know the result, i will post it here.


----------



## JoeBuster

Now i also had installed the Precision Steering stabilizer. It works well

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider

Good. 

And just in case someone wants a 580-dollar Precession PRO stabilizer and Brute Force mount for 200 bucks, I have one for sale again. PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------

